# Pigeon for a pie



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Got this guy at my favorite spot...An underpass near a grain barn...He was full of corn...
My trusty Scout...20mm straight cut singles with 3/8" steel....15 yard headshot. He dropped like a brick...

A couple more and I'll be making a pigeon-pot-pie...









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Pigeon pie sounds good! Nice shot!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting .


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice kill man, I like the setup.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Where is your draw point?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

great shooting MW.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> Where is your draw point?


38"

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

How long are the bands?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> How long are the bands?


I think these ones were cut to 9"

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> > Where is your draw point?
> ...


Correction my draw was 44" and the bands are cut to 10"....I had to double-check because it didnt sound right...I've been extending my draw length for the past couple of weeks...I didn't realize I've gotten it out so far as I do..
The bands are pretty close to being maxed out at 44"...Could probably get a few more inches out of them, but they throw the ammo with lots of authority nonetheless...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

How long should I cut the bands for a 50"-51" draw for hunting? 20mm straight singles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> How long should I cut the bands for a 50"-51" draw for hunting? 20mm straight singles


10.5-11 inches for 51" draw....That is maxed out.... Completely

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> How long should I cut the bands for a 50"-51" draw for hunting? 20mm straight singles


Well, 10.5" would max out at 51" draw....
Like said before...I am drawing to 44...But could pull some extra inches outta my bands....But I feel I get enough speed without maxing them completely...
I HAD to Max them out when I was using a short 28" draw...but my bands didn't last very long

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

What about a 28"-29"-30" draw?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

RatSlucker said:


> What about a 28"-29"-30" draw?


Why don't you just experiment yourself? You are asking questions that are near impossible to answer as they are personal preference related. It's like asking what kind of steak I'll like more, Ribeye or Sirloin?

If you're wrong, just have cut or tie them shorter.

You've been asking about draw length, band & ammo size for a few weeks now. Just get out and try some combinations.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I want to suck up everything I can, and if I like someone else's setup I'll ask ok?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> I want to suck up everything I can, and if I like someone else's setup I'll ask ok?


I have to agree with Bruce...You will learn more from just experimenting...
I had to figure out all this on my own...I did get advice from other members, but I didn't ask them to figure it all out for me...

There is a huge difference between a 51" draw and a 29" draw....You need to figure out which one is the preferred draw length for you, and then cut different bandsets to accommodate. The best handset will be the one you like best...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Wtgwtfjtbi yn haha


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> Wtgwtfjtbi yn haha


CatapultLam? Welcome back

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

What?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> What?


Nvm....
you remind me of an ex-member that went by the username CatapultLam....He asked a LOT of questions, and when a respected member (such as Bruce) told him that he should do some personal research, he basically told them to mind their own business, and then he was never heard from again....
But you can't be thread person, cause you seem more mature and respectful than he was...I am hoping

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Got this guy at my favorite spot...An underpass near a grain barn...He was full of corn...
> My trusty Scout...20mm straight cut singles with 3/8" steel....15 yard headshot. He dropped like a brick...
> 
> A couple more and I'll be making a pigeon-pot-pie...
> ...


"We're going to need a bigger pot" Roy Shneider (sic) "JAWS!"

Nice going, deadeye!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Got this guy at my favorite spot...An underpass near a grain barn...He was full of corn...
> My trusty Scout...20mm straight cut singles with 3/8" steel....15 yard headshot. He dropped like a brick...
> 
> A couple more and I'll be making a pigeon-pot-pie...
> ...


How do you know it's a "guy"? You did an "internal?" You're a certified groinecologist now?

Gotta watch you like a hawk...

:wave: :wave:

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> Where is your draw point?


Okinawa.

THWACK!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Got this guy at my favorite spot...An underpass near a grain barn...He was full of corn...
> ...


I'm a guy-know-call-oh-just

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


Oh JEEZ!!!

You wouldn't know a camel toe from a llama toe.

:wave:

THWACK!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


I'm a camo-tole specialist, my friend 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


Camo-tole? Is that a camouflaged toilet to be used in the forest?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


Have you had the chance to see "Jake Shimabukuro" and "Honoka & Azita" on YouTube? I went to a uke club meeting in West Palm Beach (FL) yesterday and there must've been about 40 players! And they were GOOD! (It was an "intermediate" group).


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Not yet, but I will check it out

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, thanks for having some patience for my questions. I'll be lurking around.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> Well, thanks for having some patience for my questions. I'll be lurking around.


You are very welcome my friend. i don't mind helping someone when they are asking for advice.
Lurking sounds so dark....Lol.... Defiantly evil, almost...hehehehe

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

If you need me, I'll be in the shadows - i am... Batman (in the deepest, roughest voice I can muster) 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


It was supposed to be camel-toll....Which is the price of admission to see a even-toed ungulate in very tight denim jeans...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


There must be a reason why you'd be required to pay admission when the rest of us receive freebies.

Care to share?

:wave: :wave:

THWACK!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Who said that I had to pay admission...I am the specialist...I am a camel-toll pimp....I got the best camel's in town!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


You said that a toll had to be paid for admission to view camel toes, so that implies that you have carnal knowledge of the subject. Agreed that does not mean that YOU have to pay admission, because, as you say, you're a camel toe toll-pimper, not a camel toe

toll-paying patron.

So I sit corrected. :bowdown:

THWACK!


----------

